# Pcos !!! Failed clomfene whats next ?? confused.com



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies !!  

I'm Michelle and this is my story so far......

I am 25 and have suffered with PCOS since i was about 16-17 !! i managed to get pregnant on my own  5 years ago (big  big shock but over joyed) but sadly m/c at 12 weeks.after  a  few  years  we decided to try again Tc! started taking clomfiene last Oct 11  with provera  to  induce  a bleed  !!  had  a big gap from  1St cycle  to  the  2nd  because i was not  immune to rubella  so had  to get that and then wait for the  safe  zone !! my  day  21 blood result  where  pathetic 2  3  3 and the  last round (200mg) was 13 !! big  improvement  but  not  good  enough  ! i have  been seeing a doctor  in The community so far and she thinks that clomifene isn't for me and  that she is going to refer me to  a fertility specialist in Ormskirk  !!  i do  not  know how long the referral  is going to take or what to expect !! Whats next ??

Was hoping for a quick fix  with the tablets  but couldn't be further from it  !!!  

I had  thyroid cancer  3  years ago  and had the whole thing taken out !! and i am taking  thyroxine as a replacement  was wandering if this could interfere was the Clomifene  ??

Any advice would be great would love to hear success stories as its hard to keep positive and keep picking are selves back up after each failed attempt !! i no people are worse off and that age  is on my side but its hard and emotional!!

Sending baby dust  to you all !! look forward to hearing from you !!

Michelle x


----------



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

hya michelle....i was diag with pcos when i was about 14  we started TTC nearly 4 years ago i knew i would need help but my GP said i had to try on our own 18months before a fertility referral...so i got referred and got perscribed clomid starting at 50mg slowly building up to 150mg but no luck i only ovulated a handful of times and was very disappointed...then my consultant suggested ovarian drilling...i had it done in may was a small operation under GA..Last month i had my first 28day cycle ever on my own and was told to start back on 50mg of clomid...so now I'm just waiting to see how this goes. Ive heard alot of success stories for the ovarian drilling but just fingers crossed it works for us...maybe you could consider asking about the op? hope we both get our BFP soon  xx


----------



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have read loads of positive things about  it  ! just all very confusing and  heart breaking !! xx


----------



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

i know i get me down days  but just have to keep hopeful it will happen  xx


----------



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Im sure it will !!! i had a message off my  doctor this afternoon  she wans  to see me on Tuesday which is really strange coz she was referring me on and that i wouldn't see her again so will just have to wait an see xx


----------



## kandj (Feb 1, 2011)

oh well see what she has to say...we will get there  x


----------



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Went to see my doctor today !!

She wanted to re check my hormone levels to see what they where doing as my day 21 bloods came back at 13 !! which it the highest result i have got since taking the tablets ! could my levels have been low due to pcos or the medication making em ovulate later and having a longer cycle ! who says that clomfene makes you have a 28 cycle !! 

will get the results on Thursday

Baby Dust to you all 

xx


----------



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloods results came back in today nearly fell of my  chair they where  66  !!!!!!!!!!! omg !!!!!!!!!!! from 13  last Saturday to 66 Tuesday wow  i am propa amazed !!! considering doctor told  me i hadn't ov to me a big 66 omg !!! xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Mm25.. Sounds like you've ovulated naturally hun! A progesterone level of  over 30 indicates ovulation so well done you! 

Where you monitored whils on clomid with scans etc? X


----------



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

yeah said  on day  21 she could  see dominate folical but when bloods came back as 13 she said i didn't ov but i'm just so shocked at the being 66 !! just  hope we  have  caught it ha-ha !!!im currently day  33 !! xxx im just  so glad my body has responded but hope its a +  xxx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah I get you.... So cd 21 didn't show ovulation, but bloods repeated later in cycle where 66.... I get you,  what day of cycle did you think you ovulated then? I'd wait 14 days after ovulation to do a hpt......  Good luck Hun! Xxxxx


----------



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

around monday altho had a few ov type  pains  through  out the week so will  just  have  to wait n see xxx


----------



## mm25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi ladies 

Stupid period arrived this am !!!!


----------

